# Tank stand DIY 2x4s



## BattleFish (9 mo ago)

Tank stand DIY 2x4s for a 55 Gal and 30 Gal tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice job, looks great.


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

BattleFish said:


> Tank stand DIY 2x4s for a 55 Gal and 30 Gal tank.
> View attachment 32166
> View attachment 32167
> View attachment 32168
> View attachment 32169


hit..
Hi!😃 The Fish Lady here!! 
Omggg!! It's like sooooooooooo beautiful!😃
I'm definitely green! You reallyyyy did a grrr-eat job on it! Two thumbs up; wowww!!
I'm awestruck!!😃😃😃


----------

